# Orks vs Tau



## JDScherrey (Sep 23, 2009)

On the low end lists (1100 to 1500) without the mass battlewagons (cannot use in this scenario nor can I use special characters) how do or should you deal with the Tau mobility in that they continuously shoot and move while fleeing away. 

My thoughts are Lootas but they keep hiding behind buildings after shooting and moving around the field. 

-Christoopher


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

One possible thing you could do is get/use a couple of Big Gunz Lobba squads, they can hide in cover and thanks to being barrage weapons can hit the Tau units even if you don't have line of sight to them, add that w/ammo runts and you can reroll the scatter die to ensure pinpoint accuracy (for an Ork anyway!). Another unit you could take to deal w/ this is using Stormboyz, thanks to having jetpacks and the great extra D6 movement, you can bypass terrain that he keeps hiding behind and assault the living crap out of him. Just make sure to have large enough units (10-15), w/ a bosspole plus PK if you have points left and use cover yourself as you close in so you're still at relatively optimum unit size to assault.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

A Kommando unit would also be good. Just having it will make him steer clear off the table esges and give him less room to flee. Add Snikrot if you want to truly mess him up.

Otherwise, deffkoptas and nob bikers are very good at catching Tau. Their cover save when they go fast will keep them alive very reliably (and if he's in full fleeing mode he won't be shooting as much), and they are versatile enough to be part of most other armies you might make.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Trap him in a corner. Kommandos outflanking on one side, the rest of the army assaulting from the front. 
Once in a corner he will start to panic and will slip up.
Alternatively, try and outnumber him about 4 to 1, then just charge. Even tau dont have enough guns to stop that, and the board edge will prevent him going further.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Get a Mek with a KFF and as many boyz as you have and charge. Subtlety is for whuzzies when playing Orks:wink:


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

lootas should work fine. Unless he's using mass suits, in order to shoot you he needs to see you and thus your lootas can see him.

If he's using suits just fire a couple of rokkits at them from some outflanking koptas and watch them ID. Even with a 2+ on the leader he's bound to fail.


----------



## Skarshak (Apr 21, 2010)

In my last encounter with the Tau, I found that simply swarming them worked best. Have some lootas shoot the heck out of em as cover for your boyz moving up, also a few deffkoptas to tie them up for a turn or two works wonders!
Enjoy the Waaagh!


----------

